# Please Check this..it seems to be fraud.



## smr_ksr (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi ,

Please help me on follow issue.
I have applied for many job through different websites. Today I have received following email. Following is text.

_From :azizraknocoilsatratelivedotcom
Congratulations over your success!!!

This is an affirmation that your experience and qualifications were found successful for the requirements of RAS AL-KHAIMAH OIL & GAS CORP.

Please find attached herewith, relevant document containing the Prototype of your Contract Package for your perusal and approval. Upon thorough review and acceptance of this Contract Package, sign on the last page and Send us a Scanned Copy of the Acceptance page.

Now, you have to contact the MINISTRY OF INTERIOR for the acquisition of your work/residence permit papers which will empower you to live and work in U.A.E. also sign the Contract agreement and send to MINISTRY OF INTERIOR.


THE MINISTRY OF INTERIOR CONTACT DETAILS AS FOLLOWS::

ATTN: EDWARD MUNOZ
CHIEF IMMIGRATION OFFICER
MINISTRY OF INTERIOR, UAE
EMIRATE BUILDING, P.O.BOX 998,
DUBAI - UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
E-MAIL: moiservices.uaeatratelive
CC: visaatratemoihomeuae
Website: moihomeuae
TEL: +971 52 7755 098


This is in line with the Expatriate Statuary Law of UAE in compliance with the U.N. Terrorism Act.

Update us with the process between you and the MINISTRY OF INTERIOR in case of advice where necessary, and ensure you provide them their requirement quick for the fastest process from their office.

Also remember that any Expenses you make on the process of registering your documents shall be refunded back to you immediately you submit your expenses report to us via email. Also be informed that once the process is completed your hard copies will be delivered to any postal address of your choice.

There will be a mandatory Orientation/Training Exercise for all Employed Expatriates which will take place within the Work Metropolis of RAS AL-KHAIMAH OIL & GAS CORP - UAE and this Program will start 7 days on arrival for work sign-on.

Should you require more information, Please feel free to contact us immediately.

Congratulations! on your appointment.


Engr. Steve Wallcot
Recruitment Manager
RAS AL-KHAIMAH NATIONAL OIL
P.O. Box 41012,
Ras Al-Khaimah, United Arab Emirates
HR TEL: +971 557 637059
FAX: +971 (4) 5308 3801
E-MAIL: raknocuae atrate outlook dot com
Cc: [email protected]
WEBSITE: rakoilgcae dot com _

Now I have following doubts in this email.
1- Employer has not called me.
2- Employer has not conducted even a single interview with me.
3- Email has no details about my Field ( Software engineering) Details)
4- Ministry of Interior web site is wwwdot moi dot gov dot ae/ but in this email it is written as wwwdotmoihomeuaedotcom

On basis of these I assumed that this is fake email and may be some fraud.

Please experts guide me that is my assumption is true?


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah. Its definitely a fake. They'll try to get some money out of you if you go ahead with the process. There's a lot of job related frauds in the UAE so one needs to very careful. Never pay for a job or anything during the application process because that is supposed to be done by the company.

Recruitment agencies are legally not allowed to charge candidates either. So, if a recruitment agency asks you for money you should walk away as its a fraud. Some recruitment agencies charge money to 'build your cv' as opposed to helping you find a job. This is also a fraud as they make it mandatory for you to pay for the CV.


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

fake....... why would company have email ids as "outlook.com" which is a free .com


----------



## smr_ksr (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you so much. Now I am sure that it is fake. and Thank you for your suggestions as well . I shall keep in mind these things next time


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

I am also a victim of Ajman Bank Fraud company and paid them 500 DH for my job


----------

